# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Dikke buik na het sporten

## Nora

Altijd als ik gesport heb, heb ik een opgezwollen buik. Weet iemand hoe dit kan? Na een uur of zo is m'n buik wel weer normaal. Maar hebben meer mensen dit?

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Wendy

Ja, ik heb dit ook. Ik moet ook altijd gelijk plassen na het sporten. Ik weet niet of dit samenvalt. Ik heb ook nooit honger na het sporten. Dus voor mij een goede manier om niet aan eten te denken. Bij mij gaat er wel een nacht overheen voordat mijn buik weer normaal is, want ik sport vaak 's avonds.

----------

